# Changing to raw...help please



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just taken Samson off the James Wellbeloved as it's just not agreeing with his poos!!! Even though he eats it! 

I've just tried advanced nutrition and he will not touch it! I'm about to try another dry food! This is costing so much keep changing his food!
A lot of you mention feeding them raw. How much do you feed them and do you literally just give it them raw  I know it's a daft question!!!!!!
I just can't imagine not cooking it or something! Do you need to give them veggies at any point to balance their diet?
Any info on this would be great as I just want something Samson will love and come out good the other end!!!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not an expert by any means, I do know that yes, they should have some veggies too. I've heard carrots mentioned quite frequently. Most also give raw chicken wings and other raw meaty bones, . I know there is one meat to not feed them, but I can't remember which it is, pork maybe?
I feed raw, but I took the easy (and very expensive) way out of having a frozen mince sent to me. It comes in half pound packets which I thaw and dump in his bowl. It takes him generally ten seconds to devour it. 
If you decide to go raw, I suggest clarifying with your vet precisely how much you should be feeding him. I went with what I could find on the internet, as my food's web site only had amounts for adult dogs, and ended up feeding way too little, even though I went with the higher end of different amounts I found. 
Good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where to start.... There are two camps really one that says you would feed veg but almost pulped, ground to the consistency that the vegetation would be if a wolf ate the contents of its preys stomach, then there are those that say that a wolf shakes out the contents of its preys stomach, it gains nutrients from the stomach lining ie tripe and would then eat the meat, organs/ offal and bone. 
There are many companies that you can order ready made minces some with ground bone, some with veg and also tripe.
You can also feed raw eggs with the shell, oily fish, sprats, sardines mackerel . From a bone point of view softer non weight bearing bones, chicken wings are good, lamb ribs, chicken, turkey necks . You maybe able to source scraps from butchers or fish mongers lung, heart, liver etc. 
The minces and chicken wings are probably an easy way to start , I'd advocate holding the tip of the wing to start with until your dog gets used to eating bone, you are in control of the speed and how much they eat. You could check what your pet shop stocks although worth a try I didn't particularly find the quality of nature choice and natures menu very good but just my opinion and you could try it to see if it could be the way for you to go.

http://www.barfworld.com/

http://rawfeddogs.org/

http://www.barfaustralia.com/

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/

http://www.manifoldvalleymeats.co.uk/barf-diet-products/

http://www.landywoods.co.uk/price_list.html

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=berriewood&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I think RAW sounds the best and natural option to go with however I have been a vegetarian for the majority of my life and just can't bring myself to do it. I may pluck up the courage one day to give it a go though...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Claire you'd be surprised how many vegetarians feed their dogs raw , but soo appreciate it if its a stretch too far xx


----------

